# Fracino Romano 2 Group electronic machine - special offer for forum members only



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Special offer for Coffee Forum members only: Fracino Romano 2 group electronic machine for £3000 inc VAT (usual price £3594 inc VAT)

The offer is for the machine only - delivery, installation and training for the machine is £175.

The Romano is a powerful marriage of style and award-winning technology.

Combining world-class engineering skills and state of the art production methods with timeless design, the Romano is available with 1, 2, or 3 coffee making groups, hot water outlets fitted with anti-splash nozzles and steam tubes for frothing milk.

The Romano - developed out of Fracino's extensive research and development programme -features an illuminated polished stainless steel back panel and highly polished curved side panels.

An exquisite marbled effect in midnight quartz corian on the base is complemented by the aluminium flecked steam and water valves and the uniquely styled filter holder handles.

Boasting all the power, technical qualities and reliability synonymous with Fracino products, the Romano's classic curves, stunning retro-styling and contemporary materials guarantee the ultimate bar furniture.

This is a great commercial machine - grab a bargain!!


----------

